# I think the 'Mr & Mrs' game sounds like a great idea after the speech :D!



## hawalkden

I think this is an amazing idea. My friend went to her brothers wedding at the weekend and after the speeches had been said. The best man said they needed to sit in front of the top table back to back. 

The bride and groom got up and sat on the chairs provided! They then had to remove their shoes and hold them in their hands. The best man then said 'lets play Mr & Mrs'!

I think the ideas is just ace I want to do it at my wedding (when I eventually get there!) 

My friend said everyone were laughing so much! They both got the first 4 questions wrong about eachother!

The groom won in the end!

What you think of the idea? Would you have it at yours or recommend it?


----------



## hopeandpray

I would love that as a guest, especially if the questions were funny :thumbup:


----------



## hawalkden

I forgot to ask her what the Questions were!

I'll try and find out! :D


----------



## Arlandria

Why did they take off their shoes? :flower:


----------



## hawalkden

Arlandria said:


> Why did they take off their shoes? :flower:

To use as their pink and boue boards just like the programme when they are in the hidden booth and they get asked 'who is most messy?'. The best man didn't ask whats her/his fav colour. Was the 'who Qs!'
x


----------



## Lisa84

I love this idea. It's a fun way to break things up too :) xx


----------



## Angelblue

Wow love this idea, you would need someone confident to lead it all, sounds fun x


----------

